# autotrail cherokee



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi bought a new to me autotrail cherokee 2007 model 2 weeks ago drove it home then went touring on my motorbike in france [another story] Well full of anticipation got in my new van this morning only to find the led lights on the internal step to the bedroom have been on all the time i was away .Anyone know how to turn them off?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Is that the same lay out that was the Cheyenne 660. I know when AT got rid of the Cheyenne range our model became the Cherokee in the Frontier range.

We have since changed mh's but the switch was up front under the charging unit cupboard.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry dont know about any of the models swmbo made me buy it. will look in a mo for the switch


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi jeffro,

As zulurita has said, it will almost certainly be under the charger cupboard. A round rocker switch.

sennen523.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Just look in the most illogical and farthest place you would expect to find a switch for the light to the step, and there it will be. They may have just stuck it on the front bumper for all the good the placement is. 
The above posters will be correct. Under the charger locker and behind the down lighter.

Bob


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks folks but no luck found 2 rocker switches under the charger but there for the tv and didgi box the model is a 840 d se if that helps ! cant find anything in the instruction book


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

It's a round rocker switch about half inch diameter.
It'll be adjacent to one of the front downlighters, probably driver's side.
I think they are there to be accessible for anyone sleeping in the overcab bed (where there is an overcab) for them to access in the night to see with before getting out of bed - but that's just my theory.
They give out surprisingly good light at night.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you averhamdave and everyone else for your help it was just as you described where it couldnt be seen i would never have found it without your help what a good forum


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad its sorted.  

Was just going to say not under charger but under charger cupboard.

In our new van we kept wondering what the switch was for as we couldn't see any lights come on. Design is a bit different for 2012 models.

Found we had a rug by the step where the lights were so didn't see the lights come on.


----------

